# My goldies c;~ Question



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

I have 2 fancy goldfish and 2 comet goldfish. My comet goldfish seem to die real fast. I used to have 3 other comet goldfish and they died in a week! Any help here? :-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Firstly fancy and comet goldfish shouldn't be housed together as your comets will out-compete your fancy goldfish for food, and prefer a cooler water temperature than fancy goldfish do.

Secondly, comets really shouldn't be housed in anything less than 100 gallons long-term. They can grow over a foot in length, and a pond is probably the most ideal home for a comet or common goldfish. 

Thirdly, can you give us some more information. Tank size, filter, how long has the tank been set-up, what are your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings? Things like that will help to determine the exact cause of your problem.


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

Um excuse me but i have a pond for my comet goldfish. There only about 2 inches right now. My fancy goldfish Butterfly eats WAY more food then the rest of the goldfish. And yes i do feed them as much as I need to. Back off and don't judge me.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well nearly 100% of the time, when someone posts that their goldfish are dying and provide next to no information aside from that fact, the crux of the issue generally involves overcrowding and poor water quality. 

I wasn't judging, just posting basic facts. 

When you say pond, do you have the exact size of it? Also have you ever done any testing for ammonia, nitrite etc? 

First I would be crossing off water quality as a culprit if your tests came back clear. Then I would be looking at the possibility of disease. If you are sourcing your stock from a place with less than stellar care, they could be sick already.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If it's a pond we do need to know when these fish were added. 

LittleBettaFish has hit on the main points. When fish get sick it's usually from poor water quality. We would still like to know the size of your pond and the kind of filtration run on it. I've heard people call little 50 gal barrel "ponds" fit for goldfish because it's sold as a pond.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How many US gallons is the pond? Is it out-door, or in a greenhouse or something?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

also, if the pond is outdoors, have you had much rain lately? if it's not properly banked, you could be getting runoff water coming in, which could carry all sorts of toxins and irritants (fertiliser, weed killer, pesticides etc) from the grass to the pond which could be killing them off.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

XxXMermaidzXxX said:


> Um excuse me but i have a pond for my comet goldfish. There only about 2 inches right now. My fancy goldfish Butterfly eats WAY more food then the rest of the goldfish. And yes i do feed them as much as I need to. Back off and don't judge me.


Sheesh! Cool down would you!

This is a family-friendly site, and we intend to keep it that way.

Do you know the current water readings?

Where are you buying your fish from?


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

Foundout whats been killing them... Ammonia


----------

